# Interesting Night Tonight...



## DHSLXOP (Apr 26, 2008)

So I just got home from our second show of Wizard of Oz. (I'm Calling Stage Manger) The directors decided that they wanted us to have a video of the wizard before he appears in human form in front of the four leads. Well, this video, which was done by our video class at school, has been causing problems all week - sometimes it plays in black and white, others it doesn't turn on properly, etc. - it just doesn't work right. So tonight we had multiple problems: 

1)In our first appearance of the wizard tonight, the video actually stopped in the middle of it and went back to the DVD menu...so I decided to call the video out and go to the next part of the show. The projectionist (also the running stage manager) quit out of windows media player and her background appeared with a big peace sign... Well, I am in a booth at the top of the theatre and I looked down from the stage to my script to figure out what cue to go into...well when I did that, the conductor got on a headset and told me to go with the lights, thinking that since he was the closest to the stage and could see if tech was done doing the change, (and without actually realizing what I had done), I called the light cue up, revealing a bunch of techies on stage and actors getting to their places...

2) The second time the video came down, we had another problem. The stage manager backstage didn't connect the computer to the projector properly and the video wouldn't start...so I grabbed my god mic and started reading the lines...well my entire crew started cracking up resulting in me having to rip off my headset so that I would not laugh. So i was reading lines and calling the show at the same time - to make matters even worse, the Wizard says "go" a bunch of times in the script and the light board operator kept wanting to push the go button...luckily a teacher was up there to tell him not to do it until I came back on headset....

So yah, it was a pretty interesting night...


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 27, 2008)

I am assuming you are HS theatre? Anyway, got to love it, but glad I am out in two months.

It sounds like typical HS stuff though, the unfortunate problems and such. The show I am currently in has had.a few of the same issues, though I must commend you for getting on the god mic and doing that bit. Would have been even cooler if you could have thrown it through some fx filters or something.

Just work on it, your show will get better with time.


----------



## len (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the best way to minimize problems with video projection is to include a douser on the projectors, preferably a dmx controlled one. Put a button for dousing on your console, so you can kill it from a secondary source. 

As for all the other issues, can't help you.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Did someone say something they shouldn't have backstage? Or whistled?

Seriously, we had a show of "Nunsensations!" go seriously wonky. Someone's costume got caught in the mylar curtain, a prop broke, the best was when the light board op got the board's cord wrapped about his chair and he stood up, unplugging the board. Stage plunged into total darkness in the middle of a dance nubmer - thankfully, the spots came to our rescue until we got the board back on line. We finally decided it was because we were doing a Catholic show and before the show started, we were singing songs from "Fiddler".

At least you held it together - and remember the audience doesn't know what's right and what's wrong. You made it though! Keep the fatih - it will get better.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Apr 27, 2008)

The show actually closed tonight, and everything went great!! We realized that it must be that the past two nights right before the show started someone would get on comms and say the name of the "scottish play." I didn't really believe in superstitions until I saw that one happen the past few days.


----------



## avkid (Apr 27, 2008)

The Wizard of Oz...what can I say?
-
Week 4 starts tomorrow, 7 days a week for a month in this series.
(3 weeks of Wizard and one of Fame)
-
Ages 6-17. :neutral:


----------



## ReiRei (Apr 28, 2008)

macbeth macbeth macbeth...

you people have odd theatres, as I say that about 10 times before every show, and nothing horrible usually happens... except for once... but that wasn't my fault... i swear.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 28, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> macbeth macbeth macbeth...
> you people have odd theatres, as I say that about 10 times before every show, and nothing horrible usually happens... except for once... but that wasn't my fault... i swear.



We also spout off Macbeth at random times and haven't had bad luck with it. Other things, but not Macbeth. I'm a chronic whistler and that doesn't seem to have much effect either (with only 10 fly lines and most of them stationary (electrics, legs or teasers), there's not much whistling can screw up. I maintain that you just have to have one bad show to get it all out of your system, realize that the audience doesn't usually know or care and get on with it.


----------



## punktech (Apr 28, 2008)

all i know about the problems associated The Scottish Play, is that i was SMing it once and the week before the kids in my Shakes class were spouting off that name about a hundred times per class. and then, on opening night, we had things fall on actors during the show, big heavy things, that, had certain parts come in contact with heads or flesh, i would have been running on stage to do CPR and first aid...i don't say it's name and i make anyone that says the name even near a theatre do the cleansing ritual.


----------



## mbandgeek (Apr 28, 2008)

punktech said:


> all i know about the problems associated The Scottish Play, is that i was SMing it once and the week before the kids in my Shakes class were spouting off that name about a hundred times per class. and then, on opening night, we had things fall on actors during the show, big heavy things, that, had certain parts come in contact with heads or flesh, i would have been running on stage to do CPR and first aid...i don't say it's name and i make anyone that says the name even near a theatre do the cleansing ritual.



Cleansing ritual?


----------



## ReiRei (Apr 28, 2008)

spin around three times, spit over one of your shoulders (not sure which) and then curse as loudly as you possibly can?

Correct me if I'm wrong here peoples...


----------



## Marius (Apr 29, 2008)

I used to have trouble saying Macbeth even outside of a theatre, but I eventually got over it. Theatre superstitions can be fun sometimes, but nowadays I only worry about saying Macbeth if there are actors around, since some of them tend to take it very seriously, and they have enough to worry about without adding a self-fulfilling prophecy to the mix. And just for the record, I've been involved in several productions of Macbeth, and while each had its share of troubles none of them were particularly acursed.


----------



## Dustincoc (Apr 29, 2008)

I may not believe in a myth(although I do in this one), but I don't want to mess with things I don't understand. I also say goodnight to our ghosts I am one of the last ones out of the theatre.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

It never hurts to be respectful - the actors think I'm crazy because I always say good night to the theater - you never know who might be listening.


----------



## soundop (Apr 30, 2008)

lol, ok ultimate irony to the whistling myth, our crew gives me a hard time because my last name is whistler. also our crew replaces sweas with macbeth randomly


----------



## herr_highbrau (May 2, 2008)

Saying Macbeth (which incidentally isn't in my speelchucker) and whistling doesn't screw a show up. Piss poor planning and preparation does! 

I've never been able to take the Macbeth thing seriously since watching Blackadder (here).

Go Rowan Atkinson!


----------



## bobgaggle (May 3, 2008)

Back on topic...props for getting on the god mic. Most of our stage managers would leave the actors out there trying to improv their way through the scene. And as for the crew laughing, screw them. Apparently they were content to let the scene fall apart, whereas you decided to fix the problem. Props for you.


----------



## TimMiller (May 9, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> spin around three times, spit over one of your shoulders (not sure which) and then curse as loudly as you possibly can?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here peoples...



I want to say its the left shoulder.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 10, 2008)

len said:


> I think the best way to minimize problems with video projection is to include a douser on the projectors, preferably a dmx controlled one. Put a button for dousing on your console, so you can kill it from a secondary source.
> 
> As for all the other issues, can't help you.


And if your board allows for it, create an inhibitive sub for the douser. That way you can ensure that the douser doesn't open again in other cues.


----------



## JoeGriffin (Sep 3, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> spin around three times, spit over one of your shoulders (not sure which) and then curse as loudly as you possibly can?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here peoples...




What I've heard is the person who dropped the M-bomb must leave the theater, turn around three times, spit, curse and then beg to be allowed back in to the building.

I'm sure the "remedy" varies regionally.

Two of my last three shows have been "Macbeth" and "Complete Works of William Shakespeare (abridged)," so I've gotten pretty comfortable with saying "macbeth" inside a theater. 

The actors I know who won't say it even outside a theater claim that they are trying to make life simple: if they just never say the name of the play, they won't ever accidentally say it while standing in a theater.


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 3, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> macbeth macbeth macbeth...


Sorry about your projection and god mic issues, but at least you kept it together. Plus, it makes an amusing story!  

As for Macbeth, I don't say it in a theater, however, in my Shakespeare & Composition class, or elsewhere, I'm fine with it.

We had a similar (but less interesting), and oddly, Macbeth-oriented thing happen in an off-the-wall rendition Romeo and Juliet last year. The actor playing Lord Montague said "Macbeth" repeatedly to show off his bravery backstage. Just after, the lights and projection were supposed to go for the next scene. For the show, instead of receiving a letter Romeo was on a laptop. The other actor who was projected in theory, had filmed this scene however many weeks ago, and didn't have any of his lines memorized. Of course, the projection didn't go (I forget why, I wasn't on that show.) so he had to be thrown onstage in projection's place. He ad-libbed and the scene finished, skipping an audio cue and multiple lx. A few other things happened just after, involving a loss of power for the FOH electric (this was before we had our theater rewired, and was a common occurrence then). By the end of the show, the SM was not doing so well...

So I'm glad you lived through it, and kept the show going!


----------



## renegadeblack (Oct 27, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> It never hurts to be respectful - the actors think I'm crazy because I always say good night to the theater - you never know who might be listening.



I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one. We also have a ghost light during the musical and actually, someone forgot to take it off the stage for the production. We were doing Thoroughly Modern Millie and during the opening number, SM ran out on the stage to grab it, fortunately it was to the side and I don't think that anyone saw it, I only noticed because I was on Clear Com and heard our director yelling at her 

EDIT: Also, I've never heard anything about saying MacBeth in a theatre, I've also never read MacBeth so that could certainly have something to do with it.


----------



## ReiRei (Oct 28, 2008)

The superstition behind Macbeth has something to do with Shakespeare writing about the three witches based of three real witches, or wiccans, I can't recall... Anyways, they cursed the play. And there have been deaths and theatres burning down I guess... Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cprted (Oct 28, 2008)

renegadeblack said:


> EDIT: Also, I've never heard anything about saying MacBeth in a theatre, I've also never read MacBeth so that could certainly have something to do with it.




Superstitious or not, you should read/watch MacBeth sometime. Its great. Hands down my all time favourite Shakespeare.


----------



## loki (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a fun night, Maybe you broke a mirror or whisteled, or said MacBeth, either way, those are the kind of nights where you just have to accept what happened and move on, I hope you have better luck on the next show! It sounds like you luck could not possibly get any worse


----------



## willbb123 (Oct 29, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> The superstition behind Macbeth has something to do with Shakespeare writing about the three witches based of three real witches, or wiccans, I can't recall... Anyways, they cursed the play. And there have been deaths and theatres burning down I guess... Correct me if I'm wrong.



I've heard a different story, and now I cant remember the source... In the old days when a performing company realized that they were having trouble making money they would do a "crowd favorite", that show...

So the M word has been associated with the company going out of business.

I dont say that word, I am at the theater almost every day and already have enough problems. Plus I like making people going out to the alley and spin in circles.

Back to the OP. Good job going onto the god mic, I cant think of many people I know that would do that. As said before your crew shouldnt of been laughing at you. We have a projector at my theater. We have had alot of problems with it... DVD's cutting in and out etc.


----------



## Sayen (Nov 3, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> It never hurts to be respectful - the actors think I'm crazy because I always say good night to the theater - you never know who might be listening.


I do this as well, usually when I'm the last one out and killing the room lights. No idea why or when I started.

My favorite Macbeth theory came from an old teacher, who claimed that theaters who were in financial danger would produce Macbeth, since it is a solid money maker. It was bad luck, since it meant the theater was in danger.

Far more boring is the realization that every show is a nightmare of bad luck, and actors lock on to that when you tell them one particular show is bad luck.


----------



## NickJones (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, sounds a lot like somtihg that happens to us. It drives me nuts! DVD is a nightmare on live stuff. Have you considerd somting like DVcam players, they can make life so much easier.


----------

